# Any sneak peaks?



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone gunna post some teaser pictures of what they are going to have at the Frag meet next week!!!! (Damn, time flies! Soo much to do still)

I will have viewing boxes (vendors, if you think you will want one, please let me know ahead of time! In London I almost sold out to the vendors before the doors opened!)

Frag racks; bucket frag carriers (Pictures to follow in a few days) and a dosing container set (calc, alk, and mag)

So, whatcha bringing?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Im bringing whatever you building so Im waiting on you for pictures..lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

FragCave said:


> Im bringing whatever you building so Im waiting on you for pictures..lol


LOL....

I will have some soon!

Here is the proto type


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I really I hope I can get there to see you guys! JT, what sort of frag rack do you build? I have a 3/4" eurobraced tank that could use a rack and maybe an overflow cover repair. If I can make it up there on Sunday ill bring it to show you.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

here's a little teaser from Frag time! holla! (I hope this works) click on the pic


----------



## fiftyfive (Feb 12, 2012)

i'm driving up from Ottawa so hopefully I can finally get to meet a few of you, more teaser pics please


----------

